# Pinnacle Studio Plus keine Pal Version?



## Lorrenor (5. November 2006)

Hallo,

weiter unten wurde meine Frage zum Menü in Studio 9 Plus ja schon beantwortet. Danke nochmal. Jetzt hab ich das endlich mit de mMenü hinbekommen, da ist das nächste Problem aufgetreten. 
Wenn ich das Video laden will, sagt er zu mir: Pinnacle Studio Plus ist keine Pal Verison und lädt das Video nicht. Hab schon versucht das Video zu konvertieren, nützt aber auch nichts. 
Kann ich das Program in der Hinsicht irgendwie ändern? Also so, daß es Pal akzeptiert?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Lorrenor (5. November 2006)

Also man kann wohl angeblich unter dem Punkt Aufnehmen das Videoformat einstellen. Da ich aber keine Kamera habe, von der ich etwas aufnehmen möchte, sondern nur eine mpeg Datei reinladen will, erkennt das Program natürlich auch keinen Camcorder oder so. Daher bleibt das Feld des Videoformates Grau. Und da steht NTSC drin. Wie kann ich das denn auf Pal ändern? Ich kann auch leider nichts anderes auswählen, als den DV-Camcorder, der als Quelle drin steht. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Danke


----------



## Lorrenor (5. November 2006)

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Lorrenor (6. November 2006)

Hilfe bitte


----------



## axn (6. November 2006)

Na mal langsam. Hier gibts kaum Pinnacle User, soweit ich weiß und ich mag mich nicht ewig durch Google quälen, wenn du das auch kannst. 
Für mich klingt das (eben von ganz weit weg) nach einer NTSC-Version die PAL nicht mag, wobei ich mir das irgendwie gar nicht vorstellen kann... Gekaufte Version? Versuch doch mal ein NTSC Mpeg. Wenn es damit geht... :suspekt: 

mfg

axn


----------



## Lorrenor (6. November 2006)

ja. ist ja nicht so, als ob ich nicht auch schon ordentlich gegoogelt hätte. daher hab ich ja die information mit dem ntsc aus meinem 2. post in diesem thread. habe auch ausgiebeig nach updates, fixes und allem möglichen anderen gesucht. das einzige was ich darüber gefunden habe war, daß es da auch noch andere mit dem problem gibt. einer meint, er hätte ein fix gefunden, kann sich aber angeblich nicht mehr erinnern wo. 
also so ist es ja schonmal nicht, daß ich hier nur reinschreibe, weil ich zu faul bin. 
ja, mit ntsc funktioniert es dann auch. das problem ist nur, daß bei der umwandlung von pal auf ntsc erstmal qualität verloren geht und zweitens dann nachher in pinnacle studio meine videos nicht mehr synchron mit der tonspur sind. als netter nebeneffekt läuft das dann auf älteren fernsehern naürlich nur noch in schwarz weiß. 

außerdem, daß es hier kaum pinnacle user gibt kann ich als newbie absulot nicht riechen. 

auch wenn man sich das nicht vorstellen kann, daß es keine pal videos mag, ist es doch so. leider. er läßt mich nichts der gleichen bearbeiten. 

aber egal. dann halt nicht


----------



## axn (6. November 2006)

Sorry, wollte dir nicht auf den Schlippps treten.. 
Riecht nach einem derben Bug... Wenn Google schon nichts weiß (das weiß doch alles, liest man überall ), woher soll ich dann...

NTSC in PAL wandeln sollte man lassen.. Bleibt nur Schnittsoftware wechseln..

mfg

axn


----------



## 27b-6 (7. November 2006)

Moin!

Eine Lösung kann auch ich nicht anbieten, aber ich würde es mal beim Support von Pinnacle versuchen, die sind relativ fix mit den Antworten.
Ansonsten würde ich die noch andere Foren empfehlen die eher auf den "Normal-User" zugeschnitten sind:

 slashcam.de und digitalvideoschnitt.de

Vielleicht kann Dir da geholfen werden.

...und falls Du eine Lösungen finden solltest wäre es nett wenn Du diese hier auch postest.


----------



## 27b-6 (7. November 2006)

Habe mal kurz auf der Pinnacle-Seite geschaut. Die haben in letzter Zeit ihre FAQs aber ordentlich auf Vordermann gebracht. da solltest Du doch eigentlich fündig werden.

EDIT// Im Bearbeiten-Modus im Menu Setup/Projekt-Voreinstellungen kann man doch das Format ändern?! Zumindest in der Version 10.


----------



## Pinnacle User (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte dieses Problem nun auch - 1 Jahr später, aber für alle, die jemals wieder das Problem haben, und eine Lösung suchen und, wie ich, auf diesen Thread stossen: ich habe den Support angeschrieben und folgende Antwort erhalten:

Klicken sie bitte auf Hilfe>Mein Passport. Kopieren sie ihre Seriennummer davon. Klicken sie auf Hilfe und Aktivierungscode eingeben. Geben Sie ihren Aktivierungscode per Hand ein (nicht kopieren) und Sie bekommen 2 Fenster. In das erste geben Sie ihren Namen und Mail Adresse ein und registrieren sie ihr Produkt; in das zweite Fenster geben sie ihren Namen und Mail Adresse und die kopierte Seriennummer ein. Dann klicken Sie wieder auf Registrieren, starten sie Studio neu und sie bekommen die PAL Fehlermeldung nicht mehr. 

Viel Erfolg allen, die das Problem noch haben!


----------



## Pinnacle User (23. Juni 2010)

Edit: 4 Jahre später, aber das Problem tritt offenbar auch bei Version 14 nach wie vor auf.
Das Problem ist übrigens seither bei mir behoben, die Lösung funktioniert also!


----------

